# حادث سقوط grating في احد المشآت درس للعبرة



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

بالملف المرفق ستجد حادثة سقوط الواح الكريتينغ بعد التركيب باحدى المشاريع
حادث جديد
يرجى اخذ العبرة
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## عمروصلاح (17 فبراير 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة


----------



## ج محمد غريب (17 فبراير 2010)

*الله ينور عليك*

والله معلم ان يا باشا معلم كبير اوى اوى اوى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الملف


----------



## agharieb (24 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزاك الله كل خير


----------

